# can we insert files in to conversations?



## dellzeqq (10 Dec 2012)

I'm thinking of Word or Excel files.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Dec 2012)

Yes please....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

yes you can.
Press the upload a file button (bottom of the convo box) and hey presto


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Dec 2012)

doh! Sorry, Ian. You must be used to making allowances by now..........


----------

